
Lawyer’s Twitter rant explains race issues in court system - CarolineW
http://fusion.net/story/272058/43-tweetsttorm-race-criminal-justice/
======
kaonashi
This is why it drives me nuts when politicians say they want to run government
'like a business'.

It usually means by charging usurious fees to the poorest citizens and turning
the criminal justice system into a revenue generating arm of the state.

~~~
Shivetya
Sorry, but government abuses the poor all the time and hardly anyone bats and
eye. From the police cherry picking cars to pull over; older models, driving
at night, visible damage and such all are good chances at insurance and
license issue; to fees for government services that impact the budgets of the
poor much harder than anyone else. At least a business would have to adjust
prices to keep customers, government just raises fees because people have no
choice

~~~
kaonashi
You seem to have simultaneously missed the point, and largely agreed with me.

